# Need Opinions



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

i just got some blue dwarf frontosa's
do you think it'll pick on my other fishes.
i got a 55gall, the other fishes in here are 
1 jardini, 2 dats, 3 gourami, and one koi.
please i need suggestions.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

id be much more worried about the jardini. it will eventually make a snack out of all the other fish


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

the frontosa's are still small though
probably 2-3 inch


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

right but arowanas growthrate is quite a bit faster then the other fish on your list. especially your dats which are an EXTREMELY slow growing fish. my aros dont bother my dats, but theyre silvers. jardini are usually more aggressive.


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah my jar and dats get a long
but the frontosas is picking on my dats
:chair:


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

the dats will be able to take care of themselves. how big are they? and what kind of dats are they?
they have those spikes as defense mechanisms, so they should be ok.


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

i got Ngt which still small like 3"
amd i got a silver 4"


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

oh yeah, youre ok. the NGT is the most aggressive of the datnoids, so it should be able to defend itself. and ATs are pretty pushy sometimes too.


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

I know ngt's are more aggresive,
but i think mines is like a more wimp to my silver
cause whenever i watch it looks like my
silver bosses my ngt around


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

In one of my tanks the ngt is the boss and in another, its an AT.

But again, while it might be ok right now, I'd keep a close eye on the jardini.
Also, that tank will need to be upgraded in the future because koi and jardini will quickly outgrow that tank.


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

i know 
i like give away my koi and gourami's
but my GF bought them for me.
she'll get really pissed that i gave it away.
anyways ill just wait till later till i upgrade
and leave those in there and probably get a 150.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

150 should work long term.

Chee hoo


----------



## justintrask (Jun 29, 2008)

i would say 150 long term, but not for life for the jardini. id look for a 6x3x2 tank or something with similar dimensions


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

max tank size for arowana has always been a big debate in the hobby. fact of the matter is, these fish can turn on a dime, and when they turn around, bend almost completely in half, so they are not constricted to the same "rules" of tank size.
HOWEVER, because they get so large, particularly the silver arowana, a bigger tank, is ALWAYS better.


----------



## Jocasta (Feb 3, 2009)

yeah i know
i got a 150 sitting in the back of my house
bought it for cheap  only $175 
but the bottom has a crack very easy to fix
but to lazy to do it.


----------



## redpaulhus (Jan 18, 2005)

water quality needs for those fish are also all over the map - you've got soft water fishes, hard water fishes, hard-to-brackish fishes, (all of the previous are tropical) and coldwater fish.
I'd want a pH in the high 8's for your fronts, with high kh and gh. I'd want soft water (low to moderate kh and gh) for the arro and the gouramis, with a moderate pH (around 6.8 - 7.2). I'd probably go for a pH in the 7.5 range for the dats and somewhat salty (which arros and gouramis don't care for). 
And I'd want a temp below 75 F for the koi, around 78 for the rest.

As far as tank size for arros go - I look at it this way - what will keep the fish healthy ?
How good looking and cool is an arro with curled gill plates, wrecked fins, and head scars ?
I sell at least one arro a week. 95% of those customers have tanks too small for adult arros (ie commercially available tanks not custom built tanks or indoor ponds). about 95% of those 95% keep coming in to buy either medications or more (replacement) arros (everything from curled gill plates and torn fins to internal infections and parasites).
The few customers I have with arros in 400g + tanks never have any problems with curled gill plates, popeye, or any of the other things I am asked to "cure" monthly -- because the tank is big and stable.

The way I explain it to every single arro customer is the same - if you don't have a safe place to park, would you buy a Ferrari ? Doesn't it make sense to find a garage spot first, then buy the car ? Otherwise you're gonna be back at the dealership for new mirrors and new paint every few months, if you park on the street in the city.
(that last 5% of the customers with small tanks gets tired of me telling them this and stops coming in to buy doomed fish)


----------

